# getString() auf double-Spalten(DECIMAL) Nachkommastellen weg



## Reth (4. Feb 2005)

Hallo allerseits,

bin zu diesem Phänomen in Google noch nicht fündig geworden.

Wenn ich mittels getString() Werte aus DECIMAL-Spalten (double) eines ResultSets auslese fehlen die Nachkommastellen. Sie sind immer ,00?

Wieso das denn?

Kann mir da jmd. weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank schon mal
Ciao


----------



## Reth (4. Feb 2005)

Hm, wohl doch nicht!

Dann frag ich mich, wo er die Daten hergeholt hat!


----------



## nollario (5. Feb 2005)

warum überhaupt getString? hast du keine chance dass ganze typgerecht abzuarbeiten... also getFloat oder getDouble aufzurufen...

im schlimmsten fall noch ein getObject.... und dann casten....

aber getString auf werte die kommazahlen darstellen.

das ganze hängt dann von deiner jdbc implementierung also von dem treiber ab... und da kann sich dann jede db anders verhalten....


----------

